# Round Two: Lehar's Kisses: Anna Netrebko and Sumi Jo



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I bring you videos of two beautiful ladies for New Years Eve. Netrebko has way more video performances of this than anyone else ( around 10)and I chose one when she was at her peak. Sumi Jo has the type of voice I am sure Lehar had in mind when he wrote this. Enjoy and Happy New Year gang!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I was firstly surprised at how good Netrebko's German is here and whilst I prefer both Marc and Studer in this song, her playful interpretation works well. Jo, on the other hand presents us with a bland, sloppily pronounced version that did very little for me.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Clearly these were both big pop events, so I suppose a bit of playing to the gallery can be excused, but of the two I far preferred Sumi Jo, whose voice, as caught, is still lovely. Netrebko’s is already hardening on top and, as when she sang it some years ago at the Proms, I find her performance a tad vulgar. The audience love it of course, so what do I know?

Easy win for Jo.

Neither comes close to challenging the lady I think is coming up next, but then nobody does.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

According to the story of *Giuditta*, a lady she is not. She leaves her husband to run away with Octavio, an Army officer. He refuses to desert the Army and leaves her behind. Years later, they meet again, but Octavio thinks it's too late - she has a rich lover and Octavio doesn't know Giuditta loves him. He becomes a pianist (!) and they separate forever,

Netrebko's bubbly personality won her a loyal following over the years. She's quite beguiling here and her youthful beauty surely helps her. As do the German subtitles.

Jo is, I think, the better singer and her manner less overt, and sensuous rather than just sexy. Her subtitles are in Portuguese, which I can understand better than German.

Both singers add an interpolated high note because they can. Jo for me.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> According to the story of *Giuditta*, a lady she is not. She leaves her husband to run away with Octavio, an Army officer. He refuses to desert the Army and leaves her behind. Years later, they meet again, but Octavio thinks it's too late - she has a rich lover and Octavio doesn't know Giuditta loves him. He becomes a pianist (!) and they separate forever,
> 
> Netrebko's bubbly personality won her a loyal following over the years. She's quite beguiling here and her youthful beauty surely helps her. As do the German subtitles.
> 
> ...


I suspect this beautiful aria might be the best thing about Giuditta. I interpolate high notes but I shouldn't LOL.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Both sing well, but Jo brings a sly sensuality to it beside which Netrebko sounds broad-brushed, generic and not very sexy. I say "sounds" because I first listened to them both without watching them. It isn't a Miss Vienna pageant.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Both sing welll….It isn't a Miss Vienna pageant.


Netrebko would probably beg to differ! :lol:


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Unlike the first round this one feels to me like two very similar approaches and I found both of them to be very enjoyable! I couldn't help comparing to Studer and Marc as I listened. I'm eager to read other comments to see whether, as the rounds proceed, people are firm about keeping their observations to only the two contestants in the present round or if there is some spill over. Until I do, I'll keep it all here.

Both singers are having fun. Both seem to get the feel of the music and portray it in their renditions and their movements. Both have beautiful voices. But for me, everything Sumi Jo did, Anna Netrebko did a little bit better!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I was entranced by the "young" Nebs because in those early days she exuded a particular flirtatious, fun-loving charm that was hard to resist.
She's much more brooding now and not as enticing.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Well I was entranced by the "young" Nebs because in those early days she exuded a particular flirtatious, fun-loving charm that was hard to resist.
> *She's much more brooding now and not as enticing.*


I'm noticing the same thing. It's been a long time since I last enticed someone.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I'm noticing the same thing. It's been a long time since I last enticed someone.


Oh? I don't KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Oh? I don't KNOW!!!!!


Keep in mind that that dreamy guy to the left with the deep gaze and luxuriant hair is Tito Schipa. He's taken, dear.


----------

